# stocking a 60 gallon cube



## zeal (Nov 2, 2009)

hey every one im getting a 60 gallon cube and want do a fish and hardy invert tank. i would live to have some sugestions.


----------



## 6998 (Aug 15, 2009)

clowns are very hardy


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

zeal said:


> hey every one im getting a 60 gallon cube and want do a fish and hardy invert tank. i would live to have some sugestions.


The term "hardy" is up for debate at times, so lets set some parameters. To answer this question, I would have to assume that you have a properly set up system, with aragonite sand, live rock, a protein skimmer, adequate water movement, and proper lighting. Given this assumptions, lets move on.

For fish I would stick with small fish and avoid any fish that require much swimming space. You do not want a Tang in a tank such as this, if "hardy" is what you are after. Keeping this easy, you would want to look at Clownfish, Gobies, Blennies, Pseudochromis, and possibly a single Centropyge angelfish species, such as the Coral Beauty Angel or Flame Angel.

When it comes to inverts, a few small crabs, snails, and a shrimp should prove easy in such a setup.


----------



## zeal (Nov 2, 2009)

i was thinking about a spiny lobster but i tink that mit be to big is it?
i was also thinking about a arrow crab or a decorator crab to would these work?


----------

